# New Apple Store : Square One



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

> The Toronto region must be oozing Apple customers, because the company has started construction on a fifth store for the area, this time inside the enormous Square One shopping in the suburb of Missassauga. The 1.7 million square-foot mall has 360 stores, including the one of North America’s highest-grossing Wal-Mart stores. A black construction barricade appeared on the second level of the mall in mid-February, adjacent to the Tommy Hilfiger stores. Now a tipster confirms that space #2-403 is indeed leased to Apple and will open this fall.


Source: Click


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

_... this time inside the enormous Square One shopping in the suburb of *Missassauga*._

Spelling fail.

I'm not surprised Apple decided to build a store in Square One - that mall can be crazy busy. That'll be the second Apple Store that's fairly close to me, second only to the Sherway Gardens store. I'm not complaining.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Incredible. Ottawa Mac fans must be pissed by now -- no disrespect to Carbon/Ottawa. It's great you're there!


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

yay

i can swing by the apple store when i visit my parents.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Wow. In a mall with Walmart, Zellers and Dollarama... No Holt Renfrew, Pottery Barn, Williams-Sonoma at Square One. This is certainly a surprise.

Barring any other pressing commitments, I should be there for opening.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

gmark2000 said:


> Barring any other pressing commitments, I should be there for opening.


Me too...but only if they give away some free Apple remotes!


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I'm a little surprised by the decision. 

Yes 'west of Toronto' is under-served, but Square One is only 12 km from Sherway, roughly 15 minutes.

I think that they would have done better in Kitchener, Burlington or Hamilton. Of course as I type this, I realize that there are 3 very good dealers servicing those three areas and Mississauga with a huge population base doesn't have any dealers. Perhaps that is the answer.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Oakbridge said:


> I'm a little surprised by the decision.
> 
> Yes 'west of Toronto' is under-served, but Square One is only 12 km from Sherway, roughly 15 minutes.
> 
> I think that they would have done better in Kitchener, Burlington or Hamilton. Of course as I type this, I realize that there are 3 very good dealers servicing those three areas and Mississauga with a huge population base doesn't have any dealers. Perhaps that is the answer.


But Square One is "the heart" of Mississauga and likely has a higher volume of shoppers than Sherway. I think it's about time.

I know of at least two very good independents in Mississauga which Apple would love to see go belly-up. That is clearly the plan.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> Incredible. Ottawa Mac fans must be pissed by now -- no disrespect to Carbon/Ottawa. It's great you're there!


there is one coming to Ottawa

Rideau Centre


----------



## Genius @ Your Door (Mar 8, 2009)

Square One is also one of their main transit hubs. A lot of commuters who work in Toronto have to go to Square One to get to Islington or Kipling.

They are already hiring for the Ottawa store on Monster in case anyone was thinking of applying.


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Wow. In a mall with Walmart, Zellers and Dollarama... No Holt Renfrew, Pottery Barn, Williams-Sonoma at Square One. This is certainly a surprise.
> .


Square One gets A LOT of foot traffic. With the umpteen condos being built around the plaza, why would the Mississauga crowd have to travel all the way to Sherway. This is now going to be the destination store for the Mississauga/Oakville/Milton crowd.


----------



## Genius @ Your Door (Mar 8, 2009)

ender78 said:


> Square One gets A LOT of foot traffic. With the umpteen condos being built around the plaza, why would the Mississauga crowd have to travel all the way to Sherway. This is now going to be the destination store for the Mississauga/Oakville/Milton crowd.


Exactly my point!


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

ender78 said:


> Square One gets A LOT of foot traffic. With the umpteen condos being built around the plaza, why would the Mississauga crowd have to travel all the way to Sherway. This is now going to be the destination store for the Mississauga/Oakville/Milton crowd.


But there is a difference between traffic and potential Apple Store traffic.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Hay, I am gonna go for the opening. Anyone want to meet up and go. Like we would all be the "ehMac" bunch. Now if ehMax could come...

ehmac t-shirts maybe???

Morgan


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

Oakbridge said:


> But there is a difference between traffic and potential Apple Store traffic.


I think the two are tied closer together than you think. Apple went after deep pockets with its first few stores, that market now well captured, its time to go after mass market malls. Square One is not a budget mall by any means. The Apple store will be located in the newer section of the mall. I don't go to Square One very often but this will be my store of choice.

Square One rents are likely better than that of the Eaton Centre. Around x-mass expect the Apple Store at Square One to clean up. While the teen's that use Square One as a hangout may not be the target market for anything other than iPods, their parent's pocketbooks are definitely there for the taking,

The Mississauga downtown core is growing rapidly. The young professionals that are likely to make this area their home is squarely in Apple's target demographic.


----------



## airjuggernaut (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm extremely happy to hear this!

I hated going all the way down to Sherway to get anything 

I'm so excited now


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

im wondering what is next in canada?

another toronto store? vancouver?


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

My point was the a Holt Renfrew mom will drop coin on a Mac but a Walmart mom won't necessarily.


----------



## Genius @ Your Door (Mar 8, 2009)

Yonge and Bloor.


They need a Canadian flagship store.


Its going to be badass.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

[email protected] Door said:


> Yonge and Bloor.
> 
> They need a Canadian flagship store.


Well, if you hadn't heard, the developer of the 40-storey condo at One Bloor went belly-up as the Russian oil money backing the project dried up. That land is gonna be a parking lot until the recession is over.


----------



## Genius @ Your Door (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh boo!

No I didn't hear about that!

Well then, that sucks the big one.

I guess the flagship store will have to wait for another year.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

ender78 said:


> I think the two are tied closer together than you think. Apple went after deep pockets with its first few stores, that market now well captured, its time to go after mass market malls. Square One is not a budget mall by any means. The Apple store will be located in the newer section of the mall. I don't go to Square One very often but this will be my store of choice.
> 
> Square One rents are likely better than that of the Eaton Centre. Around x-mass expect the Apple Store at Square One to clean up. While the teen's that use Square One as a hangout may not be the target market for anything other than iPods, their parent's pocketbooks are definitely there for the taking,
> 
> The Mississauga downtown core is growing rapidly. The young professionals that are likely to make this area their home is squarely in Apple's target demographic.


Many of those young professionals will suffer the most this year. 

It is the market of Oakville and Burlington that I would have thought that Apple would have gone after. There are some renovations going on at Mapleview Mall in Burlington that are schedule to complete in the Fall. I know that most residents of Oakville would sooner go to Burlington or Sherway to shop rather than head to Square One.


----------



## Genius @ Your Door (Mar 8, 2009)

They are now hiring for the Square One location.

Saw the job posting today.


Apple is coming to the west end!!!!


----------



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

*Fall?*

Why exactly do we have to wait until fall? If the store is already under wraps, you'd think that construction has begun. Does it really take until fall to open this or is there some waiting/planning involved?


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

iandesign said:


> Why exactly do we have to wait until fall? If the store is already under wraps, you'd think that construction has begun. Does it really take until fall to open this or is there some waiting/planning involved?


I guess you don't spend much time in construction. Just because a project has 500 man hours doesn't mean it wont take 4 months. Its often 3-6 months from the time the sign goes up till the store opens. You have to prep the store, interview/hire/train staff.


----------



## Hanif (Mar 8, 2009)

Genius @ Your Door said:


> They are now hiring for the Square One location.
> 
> Saw the job posting today.
> 
> ...


where'd u see the job posting? i wouldnt mind part time ha


----------



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

You're right. I don't spend much time in construction. I just still find it hard to believe it will take more than 2 months or so to build and train staff. I don't how much that space leases for, but I do know that Apple earns more per square foot than any other retailer in the world. I just can't imagine leasing a space like that for 6 months during reno's, let alone giving up months worth of sales during that time as well. Apple is too efficient for that aren't they? I'm also impatient.


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

iandesign said:


> (snip) I'm also impatient.


I think that last sentence sums things up nicely.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Oh good - we get a sales bump 

Damn Square One is already impossible to park - still, good exposure for Mac. :clap:


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

Genius @ Your Door said:


> They are now hiring for the Square One location.
> 
> Saw the job posting today.
> 
> ...


You mean Sherway isn't the west end??

Z.


----------



## tDotTo (Mar 26, 2009)

*Wanna Volunteer*



Genius @ Your Door said:


> They are now hiring for the Square One location.
> 
> Saw the job posting today.
> 
> ...


Where can one find ways to apply for a job at this store? I am so tempted to volunteer just to save the world from the PC menace.


----------



## carol ching (Jul 12, 2008)

*yay*

thats awesome... will be there


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Mississauga said:


> I know of at least two very good independents in Mississauga which Apple would love to see go belly-up. That is clearly the plan.


I almost agree with that statement.. When Eaton's opened there was a fear factor set in - of doom and gloom, that they would clean out all of our sales..
( when we used to be in Etobicoke ) if fact it never happened. Then Sherway opened - same fear, same out come.

I have always encourage people to go to the Apple Store, then call us after for several reasons...
1. you will pay MSRP at the apple store
2. Service at the apple store is not done in store - they send out all of the work, we do not. if you have a hard drive issue or ram, they maybe able to help you.
3. you have to wait in line for hours or make an appointment 2 days in advance and can not call in for quick questions.
4. Genius Bar: Most of my clients who been - do not agree with that statment.

also they are not corporate: they may have part time kids working there - claiming that.
But at the end of the day, most of our clients rather have hands on customer service or On site service than deal with a day lost with the Apple Store..

I am sure we will lose some sales but most of those sales were going to be lost any how - ipods etc ( which we do not go after any how ), The Apple Store can not focus on SMB - which we do, they are unable; they do not have the ability.. The Apple Stores will continue to focus on walk-up retail.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

While there are certainly plenty of internet rumors circulating about One Bloor, it apparently has NOT been cancelled. Check out post #195 in this really, really long thread about it: 1 Bloor | U/C | 80 st | 275 m | Downtown - Page 98 - SkyscraperCity

Someone emailed them and got this response:



> The project is definitely going ahead as we are over 85% sold. The delay is due to the city delay in beautifying Bloor St. We need to close down part of Bloor/Yonge. As you can appreciate there’s only one lane each on Bloor right now.
> 
> If you have any further inquiries then please do not hesitate to contact us.
> 
> ...


Also, not sure that they've got all their permits yet...on a project this size, things can move slowly during the initial phases.

Good to see an Apple store at Square 1 though - I can walk there from my in-laws' house.  Now if we could just have one at Yonge & Eglinton, please?


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

MacDoc said:


> Oh good - we get a sales bump
> 
> Damn Square One is already impossible to park - still, good exposure for Mac. :clap:


It's a damn zoo, I avoid that mall with a passion...heck, I avoid that whole area.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

kps said:


> It's a damn zoo, I avoid that mall with a passion...heck, I avoid that whole area.


Square One is a horrible experience. There are so many people there. Far too many 13 year old girls running around screaming. Creepy guys trying to sell you cell phones. Weak sauce.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

Is ehMac going to the opening as a group when it openz?

Morgan


----------



## tDotTo (Mar 26, 2009)

When is it opening. And when are they hiring?


----------



## MuMMaDaLi (May 31, 2009)

How long will the hiring process take?
I applied online a few weeks back and am extremely eager to know when they'll start interviewing individuals


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

*I thought Yorkdale also had an Apple Store?*

Hello All:

I thought that Yorkdale also had an Apple Store, wouldn't that be 3 Apple Stores within about 20 klms? 

A question as well, is it really worth it to buy from the Apple Store, is it only because the toys are there to play with?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

On the one hand, I am insulted that Apple hasn't put an Apple Store in Victoria. This island is CRAWLING with Mac owners, way higher than the equivalent population in a given patch of Orlando! 

OTOH, we have mostly good dealers here so I'm kind of GLAD they don't have an Apple Store here, plus it's not hard to go to Vancouver or Seattle if you REALLY have a jones for The Real Thing.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Oakbridge said:


> I think that they would have done better in Kitchener, Burlington or Hamilton. Of course as I type this, I realize that there are 3 very good dealers servicing those three areas and Mississauga with a huge population base doesn't have any dealers. Perhaps that is the answer.


There's no dealer in Hamilton anymore, unless you are counting Future Slop / Worst Buy as resellers. There is a service depot that is attached to a dealer in Brantford that just opened in Hamilton, as well as some kind of dubious operation in the back of the Curves For Women fitness club. There used to be an Apple dealer in Hamilton twenty years ago, at the same time we had a Micro Age.

I though User Friendly in Burlington went tango-uniform a while back?

Of course, most people just mosy out to the Reserve, where a 13% discount can be had.


----------



## Phat Bastard (Jan 3, 2003)

I think we need to stop the foolish comments about where Apple Stores should be located. Let's look at it from purely from a population standpoint:

Metro Area--Population--Apple Stores--People per store

Toronto--5.8 million--Four--1.45 million
Montreal--3.8 million--Two--1.9 million
Vancouver--2.1 million--One--2.1 million
Ottawa--1.1 million--Upcoming--1.1 million
Calgary--1.1 million--One--1.1 million
Edmonton--1.0 million--One--1.0 million
Quebec City--715 thousand--Zero--N/A

*population numbers from Wikipedia

It looks like the magic number is a population of 1.0 million people per Apple Store. Both Montreal and Vancouver deserve another store to get to this number.

Mississauga is the 6th largest city in Canada, with a population of about 670,000. So they would have an Apple Store all to themselves...doesn't make a whole lot of sense. Unless you consider that the number 5.8 million for the GTA includes the population of Mississauga...then the number of people per Apple Store in the GTA drops to 1.16 million, which is in line with the number of people per Apple Store in other markets in Canada.

Now, if you consider Victoria, BC with a population of 330,000, how does it make any sense whatsoever to put an Apple Store there, given the market sizes I just listed? Sure, the Vancouver area deserves a second store, but there's no way you can convince me Victoria is in the Vancouver area.


----------



## hardreturn (Oct 31, 2008)

macintosh doctor said:


> 2. Service at the apple store is not done in store - they send out all of the work, we do not. if you have a hard drive issue or ram, they maybe able to help you.


lulz.


----------



## Arne (Jan 27, 2003)

EvanPitts said:


> There's no dealer in Hamilton anymore, unless you are counting Future Slop / Worst Buy as resellers. There is a service depot that is attached to a dealer in Brantford that just opened in Hamilton, as well as some kind of dubious operation in the back of the Curves For Women fitness club. There used to be an Apple dealer in Hamilton twenty years ago, at the same time we had a Micro Age.
> 
> I though User Friendly in Burlington went tango-uniform a while back?
> 
> Of course, most people just mosy out to the Reserve, where a 13% discount can be had.


Mac Reseller in Hamilton:

LIGHT COMPUTER CENTRE
361 JACKSON ST. W.
HAMILTON, ON

905-524-1972
800-661-1972

They supplied and supported The National Post's 100+ Macs when they opened their all-Mac newsroom in Toronto about 12 years ago. Not sure if they still do.

HTH.


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 21, 2005)

As a former Mac Genius at one of the Toronto stores I thought I would address some of "macintosh doctor's" statements.



macintosh doctor said:


> 1. you will pay MSRP at the apple store


True, unless you are a student in which case you qualify for Apple student pricing. Or if you are a returning business customer you will get a business discount. They will also match any advertised price.



macintosh doctor said:


> 2. Service at the apple store is not done in store - they send out all of the work, we do not. if you have a hard drive issue or ram, they maybe able to help you.


Having been a Mac Genius for close to 4 years with hundreds of repairs under my belt I have to take issue with this as it is simply not true. While Apple stores in the US have the option of sending certain repairs out to a depot, all Apple Stores in Canada don't have this luxury as there is no Canadian repair depot and can't ship across the border. 100% of all repairs are done in store, and for the store I worked at it averaged somewhere around 5000 a year. Add on top of that and even higher number of ipods and iphones. Our repair turn around goal was 2 days (including weekends) and in many cases the computer is fixed the same day. 

Unlike most if not all service providers, we had a very large supply of parts on hand so a repair did not have to wait for parts to be ordered and then arrive before starting the repair. In lots of cases when the customer had a special need for the computer and couldn't wait for a repair, or the part wasn't immediately available we would simply swap the machine outright for a new one - and I don't just mean machines that were a few weeks or months old, I'm talking about swaping 2-3 year old Powerbooks for brand new Macbook Pro's.



macintosh doctor said:


> 3. you have to wait in line for hours or make an appointment 2 days in advance and can not call in for quick questions.


Apples Stores are not trained, equipped or staffed to deal with phone support questions, that is what AppleCare is for. Any Geniuses in the store are either busy working on repairs or at the Genius Bar and can't take phone calls all day unless it pertains to a machine that was checked in for repair. 

As for in-store appointment, at first this it have been the case of long wait times when it was just one or two stores, but once 4 stores were up and running and more Geniuses were hired the wait time was greatly reduced. If someone came in without an appointment and we were fully booked for the day, it was rare that they would be turned away, we would book them a standby appointment or someone would cut their break short to help them, etc. Keep in mind that service at the Genius Bar is a free value-added service, it's not something that requires AppleCare coverage, unless it requires some sort of hardware repair/replacement.



macintosh doctor said:


> 4. Genius Bar: Most of my clients who been - do not agree with that statment.


While the experience of knowledge of Genius's obviously varies depending on who you are dealing with, I can say on a whole that the people on the Genius team were overall quite knowledgeable and it was rare that we got stumped on someones problem. Some of the Geniuses that were recently hired when I left I can say probably weren't up to the same standard as when I started working there, but they learn quick. Working at the Genius Bar you pretty much will see every possible issue known to man. Work an 8 hour shift with 15 minutes per appointment and that's 32 different people with quite possibly 32 different problems. We did our best, but if one of us didn't have an immediate answer odds are the Genius next to you did.

Sure, not everybody leaves satisfied but we did the best we could, and you can't satisfy 100% of people 100% of the time. Based on the random online surveys that people were sent, I think we averaged something like 85% positive response.



macintosh doctor said:


> also they are not corporate: they may have part time kids working there - claiming that.
> But at the end of the day, most of our clients rather have hands on customer service or On site service than deal with a day lost with the Apple Store..


Not really sure what you mean by "they are not corportate", but the stores are 100% owned and operated by Apple Inc. 

It's true that the experience at the Apple Store is different from that at an AASP, they're not necessarily meant to compete with one another, but complement each other. Apple knows that Apple Stores alone cannot do all the repairs for the growing number of Mac users, and neither could the AASP handle all the repairs if there were no Apple Stores - not even close. There is room in the market for both and there will continue to be.



macintosh doctor said:


> I am sure we will lose some sales but most of those sales were going to be lost any how - ipods etc ( which we do not go after any how ), The Apple Store can not focus on SMB - which we do, they are unable; they do not have the ability.


Actually every store has a business team (usually 3-5 people) who deal exclusively with business clients. They deal with financing, quotes, business discounts, volume sales etc. and were generally selected for the team based on their knowledge and superior customer service skills.

Overall I think considering the sometimes overwhelming number of customers in any given Apple Store, the staff does a great job and your comments are generally not fair. Apple knows that the number of customers in the store can be an issue, hence the ever growing number of stores in the GTA, and this will only improve matters.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

macintosh doctor said:


> I almost agree with that statement.. When Eaton's opened there was a fear factor set in - of doom and gloom, that they would clean out all of our sales..
> ( when we used to be in Etobicoke ) if fact it never happened. Then Sherway opened - same fear, same out come.
> 
> I have always encourage people to go to the Apple Store, then call us after for several reasons...
> ...


Wow... although I support indie resellers, this has propaganda written all over it. After dealing with some of the bigger indies, I found the Genius bar to be MUCH better (not necessarily their fault). There are definite benefits of being a store that is owned by the manufacturer. For one, I've seen things replaced/swapped there (of my own and of others while I watched), that would NEVER IN A BILLION YEARS BE EVEN CONSIDERED at an indie. Parts are usually always in stock. The online appointment method is easy and simple. Wait time is very little and almost always I was called earlier because of no shows or just quick turnaround. The Genius's have always been down to earth and although I usually surprise them with my knowledge, they always manage to talk to you like an everyday person that may not exactly know Macs. And the traffic they deal with while providing such a service is incredible. I mean i would blow a gasket dealing with so many "teeny boppers" complaining their iPod or iPhone doesn't work because they dropped it in the toilet while trying to jailbreak it. Sherway Gardens is my favourite. 

As for the couple of resellers in Mississauga, they won't loose much. They both have a loyal clientele base and are able to offer a more diverse solution / product line that suits to businesses and pro users alike. In many cases, like RAM and other components, the indies win the business because of Apple's overpricing. As you probably are aware, taht most of you healthy margin comes from these upgrades and not the actual Macs. In addition, many people cringe when hear the words "shopping mall". I know I do. They can co-exist together. More Apple stores, means more trade ins down the line and more excess eol stock as well for the indies which Apple has yet to dabble in.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## MuMMaDaLi (May 31, 2009)

has anyone else here applied to square one?
i applied online but still haven't received an answer yet.
i'm trying not to lose hope :-(


----------



## VTECMAN (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm just happy that there's an Apple reseller in Milton now.


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

It would be awesome if they put a store in Vaughan Mills Mall. Nice and close and when I swing by Bass Pro for my fishing needs I can swing by the Apple store for my Mac needs.


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Phat Bastard said:


> I think we need to stop the foolish comments about where Apple Stores should be located. Let's look at it from purely from a population standpoint:
> 
> Metro Area--Population--Apple Stores--People per store
> 
> ...


Vancouver island has a population today of approx 1 million, so an Apple Store in Victoria or maybe a bit farther north to make it more central, would be nice for all us islanders.

jb.


----------



## icemasta (Jul 17, 2008)

Dont go down to Square One area that often, so I guess its good that they have a store there. They've been making a bunch of stores in Toronto such as in Fairview Mall and Yorkdale.


----------



## rustamanyana (Sep 22, 2008)

VTECMAN said:


> I'm just happy that there's an Apple reseller in Milton now.


wow, where is the reseller in Milton?


----------



## VTECMAN (Aug 14, 2007)

Crave Systems on Main Street.

CraveSystems.com | Custom Built PCs...


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

macintosh doctor said:


> I have always encourage people to go to the Apple Store, then call us after for several reasons...
> 1. you will pay MSRP at the apple store
> 2. Service at the apple store is not done in store - they send out all of the work, we do not. if you have a hard drive issue or ram, they maybe able to help you.
> 3. you have to wait in line for hours or make an appointment 2 days in advance and can not call in for quick questions.
> 4. Genius Bar: Most of my clients who been - do not agree with that statment.


As has been pointed out, 1, 2 and 3 are blatant lies. Which reseller/service provider are you affiliated with? I hope it's not MacDoc. I'll make sure never to patronize your shop.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

Apparently Apple thinks people who live east of the DVP like to sit in traffic.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

apparently apple is now the fastest growing retailer in the world, and is on average opening a new store every 10 days.

so i'm sure we'll see a lot more opening in canada in the next few years.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

shoe said:


> Apparently Apple thinks people who live east of the DVP like to sit in traffic.


There's no upscale fashion malls on the Eastside. Maybe the new renovated mall at Don Mills and Lawrence...


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> There's no upscale fashion malls on the Eastside. Maybe the new renovated mall at Don Mills and Lawrence...


The same problem exists in the Oakville/Burlington/Hamilton area. There isn't a mall in any of those areas that I would consider to be the scale of mall that Apple typically puts it's stores into.

Way too many of the Rio type centres in those areas. You know the ones where you have to park, walk into store A, then get back into your car and drive across the huge waste of parking lot to store B. Apple does go into those type of retail spaces at times (Boulder CO) but that is not their typical destination.


----------



## MuMMaDaLi (May 31, 2009)

Has anyone here who has applied gotten hired? I've applied to Square One and haven't received any feedback in terms of call/interview. I just heard they've already hired for the store. Not fair!


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> There's no upscale fashion malls on the Eastside. Maybe the new renovated mall at Don Mills and Lawrence...


Scarborough Town Centre has been going steadily more upscale over the last few years and is currently undergoing a lot of renovations to make it even more so. I'd love to have a store in the STC. Very accessible by public transit as well.

That being said, I took a slow drive through the trendy new "Shops at Don Mills" that you mentioned and an Apple store would _totally_ fit in there.


----------



## evafresh (Jan 18, 2004)

Can't wait for this to open! No more driving all the way to Sherway


----------



## neptunez (Jul 24, 2009)

MuMMaDaLi said:


> Has anyone here who has applied gotten hired? I've applied to Square One and haven't received any feedback in terms of call/interview. I just heard they've already hired for the store. Not fair!


Does anyone know if this is true? Bummer


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

from what i understand all the square one hiring has been done.


----------



## neptunez (Jul 24, 2009)

i-rui said:


> from what i understand all the square one hiring has been done.


how do people know this? if so, why do they still have the job posting on their website and other recruiting websites.


----------

